# Discipline and ASD



## KateNicola

My five year old son is on the Spectrum, where exactly we are still waiting for, but the tics are unmistakable. I am slowly coming to terms with this fact, but where DH and I are really struggling is discipline. DS is on ADD medication as well to help him concentrate, as per the pediatrician. 

How do you discipline a child when their brain works differently than yours? 

What do you do when consistency is not enough? 

How do you not go crazy :grr: when raising your voice is the ONLY thing that seems to get through to him? 

I am a teacher by profession and I have tried everything I can think of.


----------



## SarahBear

What are the specific challenges?


----------



## lilesMom

The only thing we have is consistency 
It could take a thousand times to repeat until it starts to work.
Extremely frustrating 
But any raising voice or fuss makes him worse. 
I look stern and say this is my cross face.
That was bold.
Now he gives kisses if I say that to apologisr.
Then any good behavioir.
Praise praise praise. 
Works eventually
But does take ages


----------

